# how test ubuntu



## LittleLizard (Mar 28, 2009)

the name of the thread say it all, i want to test linux just for fun,  should do i do dual boot or should i virtualize or just use a live cd


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 28, 2009)

Get VMWare and try it that way


----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 28, 2009)

why not a live cd?
i think you can use an sdcard to make a live cd "persistant"


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 28, 2009)

You can download Ubuntu and just "Run" it and not install it on your computer.  Just boot with the disc in your computer and choose the "Try Ubuntu without installing to my computer" option and you'll get a glimpse of linux.

Remember that Ubuntu is the flashiest version and is watered down, so  not much is needed by the user.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2009)

I would install it in virtualbox or vmware


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 28, 2009)

i will probably try a live cd as is easier


----------

